# Contest Prep Nabba West Juniors 2013 (DeadlyCoobra)



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ive been toying with making a journal for a little while but figured i should get one up, as the support and chat will help keep me grounded. The show is on may 5th, so im currently 7 weeks out, i have been prepping for 9 weeks now so a 16 week prep total.

Things are going alright as far as i can tell. I will keep the journal up to date with progress pics and meals e.t.c so its interesting for you lot!

A little more info: This is my first show, im 20 years old (assisted). Been training what i would now consider to be properly for about 1 1/2 - 2 years, assisted for about 1.

PICS:

7 weeks out - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/217129-contest-prep-nabba-west-juniors-2013-deadlycoobra-2.html

5 1/2 weeks out - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/217129-contest-prep-nabba-west-juniors-2013-deadlycoobra-5.html

4 Weeks Out: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/217129-contest-prep-nabba-west-juniors-2013-deadlycoobra-8.html

Comp pics (not on stage): http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/217129-contest-prep-nabba-west-juniors-2013-deadlycoobra-13.html

Stage Pics: Coming soon!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck pal..in for the ride


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Best of luck mate.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I will get some pics up when i go do some posing at the gym on wednesday. For now this is my food for a normal training day, sometimes one of the rice meals may be sweet potato:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Best of luck mate 

Subbed btw


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck with this...will be watching the progress to count down. :thumbup1:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Not too sure how i feel about where im at right now, i seem to be on track and my coach agrees, i will know more on wednesday when i meet with her again. I am leaner than i have ever been before but that isnt saying too much, scales have been all over the place but i seem to be making progress.

Leg definition is alright and upper body vascularity is getting there. Im just not too happy with my abs, thought they would be looking a bit sharper by now, but that isnt really based on anything.

Havent got any striations in my chest yet, but i have been jabbing water based BSI Mtren DS in them EOD so i think that may have something to do with it, will be stopping that in 8 days though so hopefully they will start coming in then.

Other than that im just running a rip blend at 0.8ml EOD (while im still running the mtren ds) and will up it to 1.1ml EOD when im done with the mtren, works out about 850mg/week i think.

Cardio is 4 days a week atm, 2 x 45min fasted morning cardio sessions at 5am during the week, and 2 cardio sessions at the weekend 45mins again but not fasted, only have protein and fat meals before hand though. I stretch for about 15 mins after cardio and pose aswell sometimes. 3 of the 4 cardio sessions are on my rest days.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Also was going to add in an oral on top of the rip blend maybe up the dosage as i have just got a bit spare cash. Not sure between winny and var, leaning towards winny though as it is cheaper and money is still an issue. Anyone else have any prep experience with these compounds?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Trained legs today and did a.m fasted cardio 45 mins. Currently do my cardio about 5am and train at about 4-5pm

Squats:

2x 60kg warmup sets

100kg for 10 - 10 - 10 - 8

80kg for 12

Hack Press (high foot position to hit hams):

4 x 8 - 10 reps

Leg extensions:

4 x 10 - 15 reps

Lying Hamstring curls:

6 x 10 - 15 reps

Calves:

6 x 10 - 15 reps seated calf raises

3 x Standing calf raise superset after seated

Took about 50 - 60 mins total


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed to this mate be good to see someone of my age do a contest prep!


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Subbed

Will keep an eye on this as my plans to do south east next year,

Good luck with it mate


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Will have pics up tomorrow hopefully so you can see where im at.

Also if i didnt make it clear, i get up about 4.30am (after about 4-4 1/2 hours sleep), go do cardio, eat and then go back to sleep for another 3 hours, so get about 7 hours a night. Not doing cardio every day yet though, will have the verdict on that tomorrow!


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Will have pics up tomorrow hopefully so you can see where im at.
> 
> Also if i didnt make it clear, i get up about 4.30am (after about 4-4 1/2 hours sleep), go do cardio, eat and then go back to sleep for another 3 hours, so get about 7 hours a night. Not doing cardio every day yet though, will have the verdict on that tomorrow!


Dedication! I like it

What's your cardio consisting of at the moment mate? Steady state?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes steady state 45 mins, have these weird machines that are like cross trainers without the arms, just the feet bits, called a ramp trainer i think. I do it on the highest incline. Keep my hoody on with hood up the whole time and right up untill i go back to bed just to keep hot, don't know if it really does anything though!

looks like this


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yes steady state 45 mins, have these weird machines that are like cross trainers without the arms, just the feet bits, called a ramp trainer i think. I do it on the highest incline. Keep my hoody on with hood up the whole time and right up untill i go back to bed just to keep hot, don't know if it really does anything though!
> 
> looks like this


Sweet, you got this setup at home?

I'll definitely be looking to get something in the near future for home


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

BBaddict said:


> Sweet, you got this setup at home?
> 
> I'll definitely be looking to get something in the near future for home


Nah its at the gym, my gym is only a few mins walk down the road so go do it there in the morning, good thing is there is only a few other people in the gym in the mornng and they are bodybuilders and they just blast the music out so its good motivation. In a student house atm but if i had the space i would definitely want an exercise bike or something in the house so i could watch tv while doing cardio haha!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Some pics from 7 weeks out:



Looking quite flat (coach agreed), probably from heavy legs session and cardio yesterday, its really clear in the chest and arms, they normally pop more. But still gives an idea. Trained legs yesterday so flexing them was pretty tough also.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Good luck with the show mate. Will be following to see how it goes


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate, didn't know you had a journal!

I have subscribed, hope thats ok.

Hope your doing all good.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

J H said:


> Good luck with the show mate. Will be following to see how it goes


Thanks bud


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, didn't know you had a journal!
> 
> I have subscribed, hope thats ok.
> 
> Hope your doing all good.


Only got round to putting it up the other day! yeah mate the more the merrier, need all the support i can get!

Doing well thanks, bit annoying as have a load of uni deadlines coming in atm and im starting to be fairly lethargic a lot of the time so it makes it hard to concentrate! Had an assessed presentation today and did well though :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Only got round to putting it up the other day! yeah mate the more the merrier, need all the support i can get!
> 
> Doing well thanks, bit annoying as have a load of uni deadlines coming in atm and im starting to be fairly lethargic a lot of the time so it makes it hard to concentrate! Had an assessed presentation today and did well though :thumb:


Your mad lol, doing uni and training so much. I bet your f*kin knackered. That is proper dedication.

How long you got left at uni?? Are you studying anything interesting??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Your mad lol, doing uni and training so much. I bet your f*kin knackered. That is proper dedication.
> 
> How long you got left at uni?? Are you studying anything interesting??


In my 3rd year, last assesment this term is on 28th of this month, been a heavy month though with about 6 pieces of assessed work due in, combined with bringing in cardio to prep. Then ive got the show on 5th may. Then a load more exams when i get back with my last assesment on 29th may, and graduate in july 2013. Guess its lucky i have no work at all for the month leading up to the show though.

Im studying biological sciences at exeter uni.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Some pics from 7 weeks out:
> 
> View attachment 114542
> View attachment 114543
> ...


Looks like a well balanced physique mate, i'll follow this.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Looks like a well balanced physique mate, i'll follow this.


Thanks mate, appreciate it, been following your journal keenly! will try and get some better pics up when im fuller and hopefully with a bit of a tan!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate it, been following your journal keenly! will try and get some better pics up when im fuller and hopefully with a bit of a tan!


No worries mate. Just get pics up now mate leave the tan for the stage, need some back shots too


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

good luck! will follow

also maybe have a word with your hairdresser


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> No worries mate. Just get pics up now mate leave the tan for the stage, need some back shots too


yeah wanted to start tanning to help get rid of my spots mainly though, wont get a full on tan till close to the show, will get some back shots up soon, had to bail out of the back room as loads of MMA guys were coming in to train!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ws0158 said:


> good luck! will follow
> 
> also maybe have a word with your hairdresser


Haha! my brother did it mate because i ran out of money, spent it all on bloody food! will have a word with him though, ill tell him your not happy :laugh:


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

haha, all the best with the show mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> yeah wanted to start tanning to help get rid of my spots mainly though, wont get a full on tan till close to the show, will get some back shots up soon, had to bail out of the back room as loads of MMA guys were coming in to train!


Fck them! Tell them its posing till closing. Fair play mate, as long as you stick to it 100% you should get what you want out of it.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Fck them! Tell them its posing till closing. Fair play mate, as long as you stick to it 100% you should get what you want out of it.


haha maybe next time, although the idea of trying to fight off an MMA class probably isnt the best idea! Exactly as long as i step on stage knowing ive done everything i can and look the best i can then there is nothing more i can do, I dont really have the mass yet but got to start somewhere right?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> haha maybe next time, although the idea of trying to fight off an MMA class probably isnt the best idea! Exactly as long as i step on stage knowing ive done everything i can and look the best i can then there is nothing more i can do, I dont really have the mass yet but got to start somewhere right?


Could work both ways they might think you're a complete nutter starting on a whole class and leave you alone?!

Mate, trust me you always worry that you dont have enough mass, i still do, sometimes you just have to go for it, completely changes your training for the better.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Found this back shot from a few days before, but its only upper, so not the best...


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Could work both ways they might think you're a complete nutter starting on a whole class and leave you alone?!
> 
> Mate, trust me you always worry that you dont have enough mass, i still do, sometimes you just have to go for it, completely changes your training for the better.


haha yeah there is actually a boxing ring in the back room so i could challenge them all to a royal rumble!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Back workout:

Rack pulls - 2 x warmup sets, 3 plates for 3 working sets, drop set from 3 to 2 plates, 2 sets on 2 plates

Seated dumbell shrugs? (leaning forward and tapping the dumbells together under legs) - 3 x 10

Lat pulldowns wide grip - 4 x 12 - 8 reps

Narrow hammer grip pulldowns - 3 x 8 - 10

Tricep rope seated rows - 3 x 8- 10

Cable lat pushdowns - 3 x 10

Deadlifts - 3 x 8 - 10

Rear delt machine 2 x 12 reps

Abs on the end, took about 1 hour. Absolutely killer!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally finished jabbing the MTren DS! did 1/2ml in tri's and chest EOD (2ml EOD total) for 20 days. Felt it has helped bring up these areas a bit, but im glad its over because it was a pain having to jab 4 times EOD, stung like a bitch to jab aswell. Im hoping my chest and triceps will start leaning out now aswell as i think these areas have been lagging in getting leaner due to water retention or inflammation from such frequent jabbing of the mtren ds in these areas.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Just got my Athletes Fuel samples come through today, cheers guys @Athletes Fuel

Will try the whey protein today and report back, will save the thunderbolt for next week on leg or back day!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

The Athletes Fuel whey protein was quite nice, it was lighter and less creamy than the normal strawberry flavoured wheys, but nice. Im currently using the musclefoods whey, which is good but flavour is slightly weak.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

New goodies arrived today! Wildcat TNT mast 250, still waiting on the Winny, clen and t5's though.



Will start using it as soon as im done with the BSI one rip


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Trained arms this evening. Not exactly sure what caused it, could have been the refeed / carb load / cheat i had 2 days ago making me properly full now, or upping the clen by 40mcg, or the AF Thunderbolt preworkout, or a combination, but the pump i got in my arms was crippling, arms went like rock, on the verge of cramp, could barely move, reps were painful! good session though.

Preacher machine 2 x warmup and 4 x working sets

EZ bar curls 3 x 8-10

Seated hammer curls dumbell - alternate and together, totalling 8-10 reps per arm per set.

Cable EZ bar tricep pushdowns - 2 x warmup 3 x 8-10

Tricep rope pushdown superset after 2 of the EZ bar pushdown sets, and one set on its own.

Cable tricep overheads - 3 x 10 - 12 reps

Tricep dumbell kickbacks - 3 x 8-10.

EDIT - Oh and calves on the end, Seated for 6 x 8 - 10 reps and 3 x 8-10 standing sets


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Killer weekend, low carb and cardio both days, was a zombie most of the time! Saturday did cardio and stretching then abs later, sunday did posing then cardio.

Did Chest + Delts today, threw some calves on the end aswell:

Bench: 2 x 60kg warmup, 100kg for 6, 90kg for 8, 90 for 4 then drop to 60 for 6 reps, 60kg for 10 reps

Incline smith: Medium incline - 3 x 8-10 reps, High incline 3 x 8-10 reps

Dumbell flies: 3 x 3 - 10 reps

Standing over head press: 2 x 6 - 8 reps, light set with just the oly bar, 10 behind neck followed straight away by 10 infront.

Side raises: 6 x 8 - 10 reps, 3 sets bringing weights infront and leaning forward slightly, 3 sets upright keeping dumbells at sides.

Cable Flies: 4 x 8 - 10 reps

Rear delt machine: 3 x 10 - 12 reps

Calves

Seated calf raise machine: 4 x 10 - 12 reps, last set to failure, then rest at the bottom of the movement with calf stretched for 5 secs, bang out some more, rest again, bang out some more.

Leg press calf raises:3 x 10 - 12 reps, last set rest pause set as above.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Diet: Dropping from 225g - 200g on high carb days, bringing my totals to:

Monday - Chest + Delts + Calves--------312g Protein 200g carbs 45g fats (PWO Cardio)

Tuesday - A.m Cardio +Legs + Abs------312g Protein 200g carbs 45g fats

Wednesday - Back +Traps + Calves-----312g Protein 200g carbs 45g fats

Thursday - A.m Cardio + Rest Day-------312g protein 60g carbs 75g fats

Friday - Arms + Calves----------------------312g Protein 200g carbs 45g fats (PWO Cardio)

Saturday - Cardio + Abs + Rest Day-----312g protein 60g carbs 75g fats

Sunday - Cardio + Posing + Rest Day-- 312g protein 60g carbs 75g fats


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Trained legs today, Didn't squat this week, first time in about a month.

Leg Extensions: 3 x warmup sets

Leg Press: 2 x Warmup sets (3 then 5 plates a side) then 8 a side for 10 reps then 7 reps. Wide and high foot position going deep to hit hammies and adductors a bit more.

Leg press: 2 x 6 plates 8 - 12 reps supersetted into leg extensions for 6 - 8 reps.

2 more sets leg extensions 8 - 10 reps

Hack Squat / Press: Again wide and high foot position 4 x 8-10 reps

Lying Iso machine hamstring curls: 6 x 8 - 12 reps

Threw abs on the end, just a load of crunches and leg raises probably 5 sets of each


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Trained legs today, Didn't squat this week, first time in about a month.
> 
> Leg Extensions: 3 x warmup sets
> 
> ...


Aup mate hows it going? You training and pic looks good. The diet seems bang on aswell.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate hows it going? You training and pic looks good. The diet seems bang on aswell.


going alright thanks bud, not sleeping aswell, bit restless, go to bed with my mind racing, think that may just be the tren though. Will get some more pics of food and progress up within the next few days. Hows you training going? how you finding the volume of food now? still tough?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Current Cycle:

One rip (BSI/Wildcat/Prochem) - 1.3ml EOD - Works out about 1.2g per week split to 570mg Test p, 285mg Mast p, 285mg Tren a.

Fat loss - Clen (Chinese clen) at 120mcg 2 days on 2 days off, taking some caffeine - naringin - white willow bark extract - sida cordifolia blend thing on the off days, was originally going to run ECA but couldn't get hold of any so these were better than nothing for now. Will be upping the clen for the last few weeks of prep to 160mcg if i need to, as i will be switching to alpha pharma clen which should be stronger.

Will also be adding winstrol tabs as soon as they arrive, 50mg ED then bump it up to 100mg ED for the last few weeks


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

my chicken for the month! :drool:

@MuscleFood love it! :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> View attachment 115303
> 
> 
> my chicken for the month! :drool:
> ...


May have to get involved look nice quality .. I'm sick of the **** on supermarkets lol..


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> May have to get involved look nice quality .. I'm sick of the **** on supermarkets lol..


Yeah they are good breasts, dont have to do much trimming, once a month though i get my order in and cut the breasts into thinner strips and bag them all up in approx 630g bags, 1 per day for a month. Takes a couple of hours but its only once a month so cant complain too much.

Yeah couldn't go back to the supermarket stuff now, my local butcher is not very good either so MF is the best place price wise for me and i always order enough for free delivery so no worries there. So get it cheaper, to my door and IMO better quality than supermarket so cant complain! :laugh:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah they are good breasts, dont have to do much trimming, once a month though i get my order in and cut the breasts into thinner strips and bag them all up in approx 630g bags, 1 per day for a month. Takes a couple of hours but its only once a month so cant complain too much.
> 
> Yeah couldn't go back to the supermarket stuff now, my local butcher is not very good either so MF is the best place price wise for me and i always order enough for free delivery so no worries there. So get it cheaper, to my door and IMO better quality than supermarket so cant complain! :laugh:


good breasts..... Heh


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> good breasts..... Heh


haha i knew as soon as i read it back after i posted it that statement was an error...


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Deadly Cobra


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

2 x 250g ready split packs coming soon..... !


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

in


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> going alright thanks bud, not sleeping aswell, bit restless, go to bed with my mind racing, think that may just be the tren though. Will get some more pics of food and progress up within the next few days. Hows you training going? how you finding the volume of food now? still tough?


Glad your good. You got your stuff ready for the deadline tomorrow? Then its pure focus on the show!!!!

That chicken from @MuscleFoods looks good. Managed to find 10kg for £20/25 so don't think that can be matched lol.

Still not 100% with the diet yet but I am starting to feel hungry around the times I should be eating so I am getting there.

Is this your 1st cycle?

Let me know when you have some more pics up.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Glad your good. You got your stuff ready for the deadline tomorrow? Then its pure focus on the show!!!!
> 
> That chicken from @MuscleFoods looks good. Managed to find 10kg for £20/25 so don't think that can be matched lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah its an exam so just getting the revision on today and should be alright, after that its nothing to worry about which is good. Had to train early because my training partner is having an operation today and that was a bit of a shock to the system, trained back at 11.30 am, as opposed to about 5pm normally.

Where on earth are you getting chicken at that price!?

aah im the opposite see constantly hungry its a nightmare!

This cycle has been a long one, will end up being about 24 weeks, bulked with test and deca for 16 weeks, then switched to quick acting stuff 8 weeks out from the show. Will come of after that. Have run test at 500mg / week with dbol before that.

Will be in the gym posing tomorrow and friday so should have some pics up by then


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

New goodies arrived today, should help see me through till the end of the prep :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah its an exam so just getting the revision on today and should be alright, after that its nothing to worry about which is good. Had to train early because my training partner is having an operation today and that was a bit of a shock to the system, trained back at 11.30 am, as opposed to about 5pm normally.
> 
> Where on earth are you getting chicken at that price!?
> 
> ...


I bet your well pleased then. A few weeks till show and you can get 100% towards it.

I always train at 12 if my training partner turns up on time. I bet it is weird changing time lol I have always trained at this time.

The chicken isn't the actual breast its the small fillet part that supermarkets cut off and I can get it for £5/kg or 10kg for £20ish. Its all the same to me lol.

I am still learning all about the do's and don't of cycles and honestly now I have thought about it I will probably wait a few years before I do 1. I am in no rush I won't ever compete or anything so it's not needed yet. Once I hit my limit's I will get the added help I think.

Let me know when your pics are up would like to see your progress. How far from show ready do you think you are??

Good luck in your exam mate.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I bet your well pleased then. A few weeks till show and you can get 100% towards it.
> 
> I always train at 12 if my training partner turns up on time. I bet it is weird changing time lol I have always trained at this time.
> 
> ...


musclefoods works out at £5 per kg for whole breast and cheaper if you get bulk, may be worth checking out. Yeah im really tired and really hungry now it has messed me up a bit! haha, and becuase i trained early im gonna have to go do cardio later, so that will be strange aswell.

Yeah will let you know, i have some older shots of just before i started prepping aswell so may compare them with where i am at currently. I think i am currently on track, but could always do with being a bit leaner in my mind! haha. Will have a better idea when the new pics are up.

Cheers shouldnt be too bad only an hour long exam so no worries


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> musclefoods works out at £5 per kg for whole breast and cheaper if you get bulk, may be worth checking out. Yeah im really tired and really hungry now it has messed me up a bit! haha, and becuase i trained early im gonna have to go do cardio later, so that will be strange aswell.
> 
> Yeah will let you know, i have some older shots of just before i started prepping aswell so may compare them with where i am at currently. I think i am currently on track, but could always do with being a bit leaner in my mind! haha. Will have a better idea when the new pics are up.
> 
> Cheers shouldnt be too bad only an hour long exam so no worries


I ment to put £5 for 2kg lol. Bit dim today haha.

I suppose you will always think you need to be leaner lol. Do you know anyone else entering??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I ment to put £5 for 2kg lol. Bit dim today haha.
> 
> I suppose you will always think you need to be leaner lol. Do you know anyone else entering??


yeah i know a guy from my gym doing the junior class aswell, also know a guy doing masters over 40 class, and 2 women competing.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Pics from 5 1/2 weeks out:



Caught me just before i hit the front spread but thought i would upload anyway


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Also did a bit of food shopping tonight:


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi mate! Just subscribed to your thread as I'm interested to see how you get on!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> Hi mate! Just subscribed to your thread as I'm interested to see how you get on!


Thanks mate appreciate it, will keep regular photo updates and should have some good footage from the show aswell.


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I'm hoping to go and watch the show so maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Subbed mate


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> Well I'm hoping to go and watch the show so maybe I'll see you there!


Yeah mate definately say hi if you spot me, its a small ish place so will probably bump into you at some point :thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Also i plan on starting tanning soon so next set of pics i should have a bit of colour to me! Beds a bit for spots and a base but will probably use tanning lotion aswell as im pretty damn pale and don't tan that easily


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mt2 mate?


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah would be cool to meet you  I'm no bodybuilder myself but don't let that put you off! lol


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sure they will be fine mate!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> Mt2 mate?


Have used it before yeah for a couple of months but i did get a load more freckles so im not sure if to use it again or not, i was suprised how little i actually tanned on it aswell, did 1mg per day for 10days loading and then 1mg night before beds so twice a week.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Also did a bit of food shopping tonight:
> 
> View attachment 115577


Did you take a woman shopping with you? When I put shopping on the stupid belts I have stuff falling off and everything lol.

Great pics mate (no ****)


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Did you take a woman shopping with you? When I put shopping on the stupid belts I have stuff falling off and everything lol.
> 
> Great pics mate (no ****)


haha nah mate just me, cashier was really slow though so i had plenty of time to play tetris with my shopping!

cheers mate, like i said tan is on its way so should look a bit better in the coming weeks combined with being leaner.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> haha nah mate just me, cashier was really slow though so i had plenty of time to play tetris with my shopping!
> 
> cheers mate, like i said tan is on its way so should look a bit better in the coming weeks combined with being leaner.


Oh you got 1 of them cashiers did you the slow one's. Did the end up asking you loads of questions?? There is one in my local Asda and he will talk for about a week. I am thinking "mate my foods going to need reducing if you don't shut up" hahaha.

Why don't you just get a spray tan??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh you got 1 of them cashiers did you the slow one's. Did the end up asking you loads of questions?? There is one in my local Asda and he will talk for about a week. I am thinking "mate my foods going to need reducing if you don't shut up" hahaha.
> 
> Why don't you just get a spray tan??


Yeah the cashier was like oh are you stocking up for the month, i said oh no i need more food for this week, she just looked at me like :blink:

I will get a proper spray tan before the show, the gym has a person that comes in and does them for us all, and slaps on a load of extra coats for free so we are super dark haha!

For now i will just buy one of the proper lotions like fake bake or xen tan, they cost about as much as a spray tan but will last about 4 or 5 tans and i have someone that will help tan me so its not an issue.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Did a.m cardio and posing this morning, back to bed then up for arm training this afty at 12.30 as gym closes early today. Did some calves and abs aswell

Arm workout

Biceps:

EZ bar curls - 6 sets maybe? 8 - 12 reps

Cable front double bicep things, 3 sets supersetted with a few more EZ bar sets.

Dumbell hammer curls - 3 sets 8 - 10

Preacher curl machine - 4 sets - 2 normal 2 narrow, 8 - 10 reps

Triceps:

Dips - 5 sets 10 - 15 reps

Bar pushdowns - 4 x 8 - 10 reps

Tricep rope extensions - 2 x supersets after pushdowns for 6 - 8 reps, 2 straight sets fo 8 - 10 reps

Cable overhead extensions - 4 x 8 - 10

Dumbell Kickbacks - 3 x 8 - 10


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

How did it all go today?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> How did it all go today?


Alright thanks yeah, although i normally train at 5pm, so early training really wipes me out as im not used to it. Also annoyingly i put a load of washing on last night and though it would be done in an hour or so, ended up waiting up till 1am for it to finish! so only got 3 1/2 hours sleep before i was up again, so the cardio and posing was tough this morning, but then back to bed after my meal when i got home and slep for about 4 1/2 hours so i caught up enough.

Arm session was good, hit calves and abs aswell, looking forward to the weekend though as i have 2 rest days, just cardio, as my hamstrings and lower back are dead and need to recover! haha

Everything good your end? enjoying the bank holiday?


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

All good so far thanks. Just a lazy day really! Busy weekend coming up though as I will be visiting the family.

Good to see that all is okay with you, apart from the laundry thing!  Are you up to anything this weekend apart from your cardio sessions?

Simon


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> All good so far thanks. Just a lazy day really! Busy weekend coming up though as I will be visiting the family.
> 
> Good to see that all is okay with you, apart from the laundry thing!  Are you up to anything this weekend apart from your cardio sessions?
> 
> Simon


On weekends im on low carb days and cardio, so im normally quite tired, might venture into town or out to see some mates or girls for a bit, but nothing crazy, maybe cinema or something. thing is with uni coming to an end now a fair few people are going home for the holidays, so may not be much to do for a while :thumbdown:

Actually having said that my mate from home may drive down this weekend if he is free which will be good, just chill out.

Yeah im going home soon to visit the fam, but only briefly as i need to be at uni where the gym is so i can train and prep, and my coach can keep tabs on me, i was dreading telling my parents about competing as they hate me getting bigger and always moan about my stretch marks and keep giving me lectures on health, but luckily they seem ok with it, just took them a while to come round to the idea. They dont know about gear though, probably never will! haha


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> On weekends im on low carb days and cardio, so im normally quite tired, might venture into town or out to see some mates or girls for a bit, but nothing crazy, maybe cinema or something. thing is with uni coming to an end now a fair few people are going home for the holidays, so may not be much to do for a while :thumbdown:
> 
> Actually having said that my mate from home may drive down this weekend if he is free which will be good, just chill out.
> 
> Yeah im going home soon to visit the fam, but only briefly as i need to be at uni where the gym is so i can train and prep, and my coach can keep tabs on me, i was dreading telling my parents about competing as they hate me getting bigger and always moan about my stretch marks and keep giving me lectures on health, but luckily they seem ok with it, just took them a while to come round to the idea. They dont know about gear though, probably never will! haha


Unless they read this of course! Lol 

It would be cool for you to have some chill time and just hanging out with friends sounds like a good idea 

So where is home for you then?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> Unless they read this of course! Lol
> 
> It would be cool for you to have some chill time and just hanging out with friends sounds like a good idea
> 
> So where is home for you then?


Yeah true! :lol: doubt they would even know how to make an account though haha they aren't the best with computers!

Yeah i just feel knackered now and the idea of chilling out sounds good to me! physical and mental rest! especially now as i just had my last uni exam on the thursday so im able to relax a bit now.

Home is bournemouth, uni is in exeter


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah true! :lol: doubt they would even know how to make an account though haha they aren't the best with computers!
> 
> Yeah i just feel knackered now and the idea of chilling out sounds good to me! physical and mental rest! especially now as i just had my last uni exam on the thursday so im able to relax a bit now.
> 
> Home is bournemouth, uni is in exeter


Ah Bournemouth! A place I know very well. I love the seafront there 

Well I'm sure you're safe from your folks knowing about your gear. Phew! lol

So when do you start back at Uni again, or is that it now after your exam?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> Ah Bournemouth! A place I know very well. I love the seafront there
> 
> Well I'm sure you're safe from your folks knowing about your gear. Phew! lol
> 
> So when do you start back at Uni again, or is that it now after your exam?


Yeah its a nice town, has a good night life too.

Haha yeah if they found out sh*t would hit the fan! my twin brother knows and my good mates know, also people from the gym know, but my parents, mum especially would worry a lot and probably be quite upset / angry so i will keep it to myself for now!

Uni will start up again, luckily about a week after the show, show is on may 5th, then its a few more exams and stuff for the 3rd term, no lectures just exams, then i graduate after that in july.


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah its a nice town, has a good night life too.
> 
> Haha yeah if they found out sh*t would hit the fan! my twin brother knows and my good mates know, also people from the gym know, but my parents, mum especially would worry a lot and probably be quite upset / angry so i will keep it to myself for now!
> 
> Uni will start up again, luckily about a week after the show, show is on may 5th, then its a few more exams and stuff for the 3rd term, no lectures just exams, then i graduate after that in july.


Ah right so not too bad then  At least you can concentrate on the comp now! How far do you want to go in bodybuilding then?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> Ah right so not too bad then  At least you can concentrate on the comp now! How far do you want to go in bodybuilding then?


Its still early days only being my first comp and all, but i would like to go as far as i can take it. Again when im done with uni and get a fulltime job and settle down e.t.c my priorities may change, but it forms such a large part of my life now i cant see it just going away.


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Its still early days only being my first comp and all, but i would like to go as far as i can take it. Again when im done with uni and get a fulltime job and settle down e.t.c my priorities may change, but it forms such a large part of my life now i cant see it just going away.


That's cool! I'm 38 now and have always dreamt of being a bodybuilder but have never had the balls to get to a gym and do anything about it. I'm a big supporter, however, and totally behind anyone wanting to achieve their dream. I hope you have every success mate!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> That's cool! I'm 38 now and have always dreamt of being a bodybuilder but have never had the balls to get to a gym and do anything about it. I'm a big supporter, however, and totally behind anyone wanting to achieve their dream. I hope you have every success mate!


A friend of mine at the gym didnt start training hard till he was in his 40's, this is him competing at 58 i believe, anything is possible mate.



And thanks bud really appreciate the support! :thumb:


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> A friend of mine at the gym didnt start training hard till he was in his 40's, this is him competing at 58 i believe, anything is possible mate.
> 
> View attachment 115680
> 
> ...


No probs mate. I'm behind you 110% 

Maybe I will get to the gym after all! Lol


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> No probs mate. I'm behind you 110%
> 
> Maybe I will get to the gym after all! Lol


Yeah go for it mate, best decision i ever made, have never looked back 

totally changed my life for the better


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah go for it mate, best decision i ever made, have never looked back
> 
> totally changed my life for the better


Yeah, I really need to. Just need to find someone to go with me now!! lol


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Slight variation on my normal meal:



All oven baked and the run off from the meat drained off. The seasonings i use are mild or hot chilli powder (no sugar or salt in them, just paprika, cayenne pepper and other herbs), and black pepper, quite tasty!

Nutrition: 70g protein - 45g carbs - 5g fats - 505kcal


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Slight variation on my normal meal:
> 
> View attachment 115684
> 
> ...


Is that sweet potatoes there I can see?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> Yeah, I really need to. Just need to find someone to go with me now!! lol


Well if you know a gym in your local area, maybe ask on here if anyone trains there and see if they will train with you? or just get down and just start off on your own while you get to grips with things, if you need help plenty of people on here will give you sound advice, getting started is the hardest part, but once you get going for a month or so it just becomes normal.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> Is that sweet potatoes there I can see?


It is indeed, i either slice it into rings like that or cut it into wedge shapes, makes a nice change from brown rice as it tastes a lot different


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Well if you know a gym in your local area, maybe ask on here if anyone trains there and see if they will train with you? or just get down and just start off on your own while you get to grips with things, if you need help plenty of people on here will give you sound advice, getting started is the hardest part, but once you get going for a month or so it just becomes normal.


Well I have been too and fro from different gyms here and have every intention of joining but end up not going! It's all stupid I know, but it's something I'm just going to have to get over!


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> It is indeed, i either slice it into rings like that or cut it into wedge shapes, makes a nice change from brown rice as it tastes a lot different


What do you do with the potatoes? Boil them or what?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> Well I have been too and fro from different gyms here and have every intention of joining but end up not going! It's all stupid I know, but it's something I'm just going to have to get over!


Its not easy at first, not gonna lie it does feel like an effort, but once everythings in place you will feel better, look better, and training and eating just becomes second nature. just takes that initial push to get going.



simonuk75 said:


> What do you do with the potatoes? Boil them or what?


I wash the skin, cut them up, you can spray or wipe some oil on them if you want, then cover them in whatever seasoning you want, put them on a baking tray and cover them with foil, then stick them in the oven. They do take a while to cook and it will vary from oven to oven, but i find it takes about 40 mins on 200-220 degrees, i normally put them in first then when there is about 12 mins to go chuck my seasoned meat in on another tray and turn the heat down slightly so its done at the same time.


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Its not easy at first, not gonna lie it does feel like an effort, but once everythings in place you will feel better, look better, and training and eating just becomes second nature. just takes that initial push to get going.


I'm sure I will get there one day!! 



DeadlyCoobra said:


> I wash the skin, cut them up, you can spray or wipe some oil on them if you want, then cover them in whatever seasoning you want, put them on a baking tray and cover them with foil, then stick them in the oven. They do take a while to cook and it will vary from oven to oven, but i find it takes about 40 mins on 200-220 degrees, i normally put them in first then when there is about 12 mins to go chuck my seasoned meat in on another tray and turn the heat down slightly so its done at the same time.


Well they look nice on the plate. In fact the whole meal looks tasty! Was it?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

simonuk75 said:


> I'm sure I will get there one day!!
> 
> Well they look nice on the plate. In fact the whole meal looks tasty! Was it?


Take the plunge mate you will have all the help and support you need here.

Yeah it was quite good, prefer the taste and texture of chicken to turkey though, just cooking my chicken meals now so will get some pics up of those.

With my meats i buy in bulk and trim and freeze it all in daily portions. So each day i get out all my meat for the day, chuck it in a bowl with a load of seasonings, mix it, then chuck it in the oven on baking trays, tend to sit it all on foil though otherwise the meat normally sticks to the trays.


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

So I take you don't eat meat without having it seasoned first?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

looking all good mate keep your head strong for the final 5 weeks buddy


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> looking all good mate keep your head strong for the final 5 weeks buddy


Thanks mate appreciate it, will do!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

These are the seasonings i use atm, i was using the schwartz seasonings but they had salt and sugar in them so cut them out and now just using these:



Occasionally if im having cravings i will add a little of one of these to my meals:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Just had to drop my carbs again from 200g on high carb days to 175g, probably drop it down to 150g soon aswell, dropping 25g/week till 2-1 weeks out when i should be at 100g on high days. Still doing 4x45min fasted a.m cardio during the week and 2 x 45min cardio in the afternoon on the weekend (due to gym opening times). Thinking of adding in an extra session or 2 to compensate for no longer walking to and from campus now uni is over till after the show, however i am tanning now so walking 20mins to and from the tanning place twice a week now which will help.

Getting tougher by the day, though at 6 weeks out when i was over half way through the prep i was well on the way, how wrong i was lol!

Having to go home to see the family this easter hols from sonday to wednesday, which obviously i want to do as i havent seen my family in a while, but will have to try and minimize the damage. So, the plan is to train on sunday morning before i leave and wednesday evening when i get back. Also i will do cardio on the days im home and take all my food i need with me. Also my parents are wanting to go out for a meal when im back so instead of letting them down i have moved my refeed to that day, so i can eat well and enjoy my time with the family, despite probably getting loads of sh*t about how im supposed to be on a diet and what am i doing eating that? e.t.c which will no doubt p*ss me off no end!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

New supplements arrived today :thumb: made use of the payday deals:



Olymp BCAA xplod was £28 for 700g flavoured which is pretty damn good.

Got 3kg cherry bakewell isolate

1kg jaffa cake whey concentrate

250g free sample

free shaker

Will report back on flavours after gym today

Also i found a load of ZMA pills and BCAA pills in my wardrobe which will see me through till the show which is really handy as my sleep was suffering a bit recently and ZMA really helps me


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Got a woman from the newspaper (express and echo i think) coming down to the gym next week as she is doing an article about the NABBA west show, so im getting interviewed about that on thursday next week which should be interesting!

Olymp BCAA Xplode + Glutamine - price was great, tastes fine and mixes alright so cant complain really.

TPW Cherry Bakewell Isolate - With payday deals the price was ok, taste isnt quite as good as i was expecting given all the rave reviews, but i guess it doesnt taste too bad considering its an isolate.

TPW Jaffa cake Concentrate - Bit of a let down, no more flavour than the isolate which is a shame considering the higher sugar content, think again i got my hopes up as there was a whole thread about people going mad for the stuff, not much depth of flavor IMO, especially considering they claim to get their flavours from the ice cream industry...

TPW Shaker - Really good, thicker, stronger and sturdier than any other shaker i have had, impressed with that.

I found also that once mixing the shakes you have to let them settle for a minute or 2, they are really frothy and not mixed when you first shake them, but if you leave them for a min or 2they dissolve properly and there is actually a colour change, you can see the white powder disappear and it becomes the right colour (depending on flavour).


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Alright mate just found this ill sub to see how ur getting on when I can get on cause not been on here much still.

But looking good and keep up the hard work mate !!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Alright mate just found this ill sub to see how ur getting on when I can get on cause not been on here much still.
> 
> But looking good and keep up the hard work mate !!


long time no see! hope things are alright.

Cheers mate, will have some more pics up over the weekend :thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Will get some pics up tomorrow, hopefully it will be sunny again so the gym will be nice and naturally lit so should get some good shots.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Will get some pics up tomorrow, hopefully it will be sunny again so the gym will be nice and naturally lit so should get some good shots.


Aup mate hows things? Getting closer now for you!!!! You going to be famous in your local area soon then lol.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate hows things? Getting closer now for you!!!! You going to be famous in your local area soon then lol.


i did a quick bit of posing today in the gym after cardio, the lighting was great as it was sunny and i looked a lot leaner, so hopefully i will look like that tomorrow when i get some snaps!

Haha yeah thats the plan, got my interview on thursday with the newspaper lady so yeah hopefully i will become a local legend! :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> i did a quick bit of posing today in the gym after cardio, the lighting was great as it was sunny and i looked a lot leaner, so hopefully i will look like that tomorrow when i get some snaps!
> 
> Haha yeah thats the plan, got my interview on thursday with the newspaper lady so yeah hopefully i will become a local legend! :lol:


Yeah make sure you get the pics up on here.

Is there alot of people entering the show? Its made local news so must be good.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah make sure you get the pics up on here.
> 
> Is there alot of people entering the show? Its made local news so must be good.


Yeah im not soo sure tbh mate, was a good turnout last year, and i know of myself and 2 others (maybe 3) doing the junior class, also a fe wof the women from the gym are competing and a few other guys, so turnout from our gym alone should be quite good.

Yeah i just got told by the woman that runs the gym we had someone from the express and echo (i think) coming in and she wanted to do interviews of us for an article, i will know more on Thursday when i meet her.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Just about got all my packing done, will head down the gym in a sec, train and get some new photos, will put them up when i get back if i have time before i leave, if not will get them up later this evening or tomorrow morning


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Turns out im still way to pasty for natural lighting! :laugh:

4 weeks out:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Just seen this, good luck mate. I'm only about 30mins from Exeter & hoping to get up to see the show next month as not been for a couple of years.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Just seen this, good luck mate. I'm only about 30mins from Exeter & hoping to get up to see the show next month as not been for a couple of years.


Cheers bud, yeah say hello if you spot me! :thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Coming down with something now im at home! massive sore throat this morning, just hoping its not going to turn into anything that will affect my stomach.

Did am cardio, not used to road running, shins and lower back were pumped to f*ck! painful stuff


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Good to see the fam and be home, but its been a tough few days, been a bit under the weather and had to do road running for cardio, which kills my lower back / shins, and it was raining to top it off lol! My brother came back from uni at the same time as me so my parents have been cooking roast dinners and his (which happen to be mine aswell) favourite meals, and i have had to sit at the dinner table with my tupperware which has sucked!

Been trying to tan as i think there may be photos aswell as an interview with the newspaper woman so want to be looking good!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok had my interview this morning, was a really nice woman she was good fun, got photos done aswell, was quite funny it was like a proper photoshoot, doing exercises first then some posing with all the proper cameras and lighting e.t.c, was like being an IFBB pro for a day haha! Will be published in next months express and echo so hopefully i will make it in there.

Off into town this afternoon to check out the place the show is being held, im able to get backstage and on the stage e.t.c so am gonna scout out the area just to have a better idea whats going on.

Getting a bit of a tan going on aswell now so all seems to be going well :thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Had a savage leg session today it was something new and completely killed me.

warmup with a few light extensions and hammy curls

Squats:

60kg -10

60kg - 10

100kg - 10

100kg - 10

100kg - 10

120kg - 3 (died on this set)

100kg 8

Hack Squat, Leg press, Leg extension giant set. 3 rounds through, starting at a different machine each round. 10 reps each station if possible

Hamstring curls supersetted with stiff leg deadlifts for 4 sets. 10-12 reps on each exercise.

Wiped me out, im pretty much surviving on stims at the moment!


----------



## Jack_Wilsh (Apr 14, 2013)

hi im doing the north britain juniors area show, im originally from warrington so if i wasnt at uni at the moment i would have been competing against you


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Jack_Wilsh said:


> hi im doing the north britain juniors area show, im originally from warrington so if i wasnt at uni at the moment i would have been competing against you


Ah nice one! yeah im the same im competing where im at uni as opposed to home. Have you competed before then? prep going well?


----------



## Jack_Wilsh (Apr 14, 2013)

no its my first show, im doing my prep on my own but regardless its going well, if dropped 19kg so far down from 121kg to 102kg getting close now less than 3 weeks to go. I wont have the best condition there i can guarantee that but i just hope if got enough mass to make up for it


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Jack_Wilsh said:


> no its my first show, im doing my prep on my own but regardless its going well, if dropped 19kg so far down from 121kg to 102kg getting close now less than 3 weeks to go. I wont have the best condition there i can guarantee that but i just hope if got enough mass to make up for it


How tall are you mate? because 100kg at a low BF% is pretty damn big! Im sitting at about 89kg morning weight and im 5'11"

I really hope i can bring my conditioning in but i really have no idea it being my first show and all, upped my cardio and dropped my carbs again this week and will keep dropping them, but not gonna lie i am bricking it!


----------



## Jack_Wilsh (Apr 14, 2013)

im 6"1 barefoot, im lucky to have quite a mesomorphic frame at this height. same here, can only do my best though and learn from it


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck mate.

Im very white also, so its hard to actually put across how lean you are to others

Looks like your doing mega though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Im very white also, so its hard to actually put across how lean you are to others
> 
> Looks like your doing mega though


MT2 that is all!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> MT2 that is all!


Ha, if it involves a needle I'm out!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Ha, if it involves a needle I'm out!


haha u big pooof!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll be there in class 4 mate. Will keep an eye out for you 

Not long now! 18 days 

Good luck!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> How tall are you mate? because 100kg at a low BF% is pretty damn big! Im sitting at about 89kg morning weight and im 5'11"
> 
> I really hope i can bring my conditioning in but i really have no idea it being my first show and all, upped my cardio and dropped my carbs again this week and will keep dropping them, but not gonna lie i am bricking it!


Hows it going mr most improved arms in 30 days lol. Your getting more famous all the time haha 1st the local paper now everyone knowing you won the arm challenge


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Im very white also, so its hard to actually put across how lean you are to others
> 
> Looks like your doing mega though


Thanks bud appreciate it, yeah im gonna have to get tanning otherwise i will be so washed out on stage!



Jacko89 said:


> I'll be there in class 4 mate. Will keep an eye out for you
> 
> Not long now! 18 days
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah do mate, my actual name is jacob so just give me a shout if you see me.

Thanks you too


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Hows it going mr most improved arms in 30 days lol. Your getting more famous all the time haha 1st the local paper now everyone knowing you won the arm challenge


Haha i like that, Mr most improved is my new title! Going ok just the last push now, getting a lot tougher. Yeah ill be famous by the end of this week! Will write a little update on training cardio and diet below.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh I'll shout lol. I'm Harry btw


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Haha i like that, Mr most improved is my new title! Going ok just the last push now, getting a lot tougher. Yeah ill be famous by the end of this week! Will write a little update on training cardio and diet below.


I bet it is getting alot harder now. The final bit will be the worst as you will never be fully happy. Well I would never be if I got to the level your at.

Whats your plans for after the comp? You planning anymore?

Ps I want royalties on the name when your famous haha


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Update to prep:

Carbs down to 100g / day

Cardio up to 2 x 45 mins sessions a day (Fasted am cardio at the gym on the cross ramp trainer thing, 45 mins power walking in the evening before last meal and bed)

Training wise loads more supersets and a bit more volume, its killer my heart rate is a lot higher and im puffing like mad throughout the sessions. Training 6 days a week now instead of 4 aswell, doing arnies contest prep training, its brutal. Really just trying to have everything in check to drop this last bit of fat now.

Stopped my creatine now and switched from effervescent vitamin C to tablets to reduce sodium, will be cutting my seasonings 2 weeks out aswell, may even stop shakes as something is causing me to hold water still and i dont know what it is!!

Running one rip, winny and clen, adex at 1mg eod, 75mg aspirin ED, 4000mg omega 3, 2 multivits, ZMA before bed, BCAA's pre cardio and training.

Post AM cardio is protein and fat meal, post workout is whey isolate and oats, post pm cardio is just meat and veg.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I bet it is getting alot harder now. The final bit will be the worst as you will never be fully happy. Well I would never be if I got to the level your at.
> 
> Whats your plans for after the comp? You planning anymore?
> 
> Ps I want royalties on the name when your famous haha


Just trying to keep my head and stick to the diet! Yeah the nature of the sport requires you to be critical of your own physique so its very hard to be "happy" with what you have achieved.

This will probs be my only comp this year, if i did qualify for the nationals i wouldnt go because the standard would be too high and i wouldnt get a look in, so would rather end on a high note, also i have uni finals and graduation a few weeks after my show so wouldnt want to continue prep through that.

But after that i will move over to the UKBFF federation as their juniors is 23 and under so i will get another 2 years at junior level and hopefully do well in that and improve massively.

I will mention you next time i get interviewed! :thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Sleep wise, not too good, used to have no trouble sleeping nearer the start of my prep, now i toss and turn for ages and get really hot, have stressful dreams quite a lot, wake up multiple times.

When i get up for the loo in the night, normally about 4:00am i take some BCAA pills

Its still not too bad though i get between i would say 6-7 hours sleep a night


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok im slightly more settled now, 100g carbs a day, 2 x 45 min cardio sessions and training an extra day a week, oh and upping clen all seemed to have started to help tighten me up a bit, my problem areas finally seem to be thinning out, still only 4 abs though... maybe i just dont have the bottom 2 :crying:

Got my last weeks prep sorted by my coach which has helped calm me down and root me a bit more, its super secret so cant tell any of you lot though! :tt2: Just really wanting more striations and veins to push through! really hoping i can bring it all in on the day.

Training is pretty hard and inbetween cardio and training when im at home im a bit of a zombie, but it seems to be working so sticking with it.

Also no longer doing the 4:30 am cardio as im now doing 2 sessions, it works better to do an am fasted session about 9am, then train at 4pm, and another cardio session at 9 or 10pm

2 weeks to show day tomorrow!


----------



## Jack_Wilsh (Apr 14, 2013)

you got any more recent pics?

this was me at 3 1/2 weeks out


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Jack_Wilsh said:


> you got any more recent pics?
> 
> this was me at 3 1/2 weeks out


Jesus big lad arent you! at 6'1" aswell you are a unit! I have a few random pics from about 3 weeks out that were from the pro-10 30 day arm challenge thing, normally i pose cold without a pump (all my other pics). Hadnt trained or anything but had a bit of a pump to get the veins out on these pics, mainly from just posing and squeezing for a little bit.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Got my pro-10 order through today after winning the 30 day arm challenge! good times!



Cheers @Wheyman and @Milky for sorting it all out :beer:

10 days out now till the show, carbs dropped again, cardio still at 2x45mins a day and training 5xper week. Basically a week left of training and dieting then its carbing up e.t.c so not long now!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Got my pro-10 order through today after winning the 30 day arm challenge! good times!
> 
> View attachment 118963
> 
> ...


Hey don't thank me mate, Wheyman is a top bloke and he did the sorting :thumbup1:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok so im 1 week out now!

3 workouts to go. Gonna be depletion workout so loads of sets untill i cant even move! Will be monday Legs + Calves, Tuesday Chest + Delts + Tris, Wednesday Back + Traps + Bis.

Got my last week all sorted with my coach Patricia and it looks good, am dreading / excited about water manipulation and carb up!

Turns out my parents are going to come to the show this weekend (much to my surprise!) to watch and support along with my brother and mate, will be nice to see them all, even if they are all p*ssing off for a meal without me inbetween prejudging and night show!

My mum said she is bringing me up a food parcel with loads of homemade baking in for me when im done, rumours of chocolate covered flapjack!!! :thumb:

As far as binging goes im gonna try not to go mad. The plan is to reverse diet, so after the show, start at 2500kcal and work my way back up again, adding 300kcal every time my weight gain stalls for a week, making me bulk up very leanly.

Should be home about 10 or 11pm after the show, will have a pizza and a desert, that will probably be it. Then the next morning i will go for a big cooked breakfast with my training partner. Apart from that i will be eating pretty clean, with 2 or 3 dirty meals a week, that i will factor into my alloted calories so i dont go over. To be honest its the little things im looking forward to again, like having beef and being able to season it, my rice with fried beef mince, onions and peppers and schwartz spicy season all and steak seasoning is what im particularly looking forward to, and will seem like a treat, even though its quite a good meal.

Got my water for the last week today:



Also these are some of my cheat foods i already have stocked up so i dot have to go shopping after the show!



I may go to pizza express though as i cant get enough of their toffee fudge glory desert :drool:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Right, off to do cardio then chill and eat at the gym untill its leg depletion workout about 1pm! not gonna lie im bricking it! will report back when i get home.

Head is in a good place now though as i have everything i need right up till the day of the show bought and in my house. And cheat food for after :thumb:

Also my mate said he would come down friday night so we could hang out and he would help make sure i have everything ready e.t.c which will be awesome


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha planning the cheats!  gonna be well deserved buddy.

Good luck with it all and have fun


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha planning the cheats!  gonna be well deserved buddy.
> 
> Good luck with it all and have fun


Thanks mate, im deffo looking sharper now and all ive done is switch to bottled water, the brecon carreg stuff is the lowest sodium one i could find at 5mg per L.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Legs was killer! just to give you an idea, each exercise was about 6 sets of 10-15 reps.

Leg extensions x 3 sets

Leg extensions --> Squats superset x 3 sets

Squats x 3 sets

Hack squats x 4 sets

Squats (Narrow feet) x 2 sets

Leg press (high and wide feet) x 3 sets

Leg press (1 High and Wide 2 Narrow) --> Hammy curl superset x 3 sets

Hammy curl x 3 sets


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Legs was killer! just to give you an idea, each exercise was about 6 sets of 10-15 reps.
> 
> Leg extensions x 3 sets
> 
> ...


Aup matey, hows it going? Nice workout you had today!!

I bet you didn't realise how nervous(sh!tting it) you would be now the time is closer.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Also i just got my free box of protein bars from @myprotein.co.uk today! thought i would get 2 cookies to try while i was at it aswell, It all looks really nice, cant wait to give them a go after the comp! Shame they didnt have a double choc sample though so went for choc orange instead.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup matey, hows it going? Nice workout you had today!!
> 
> I bet you didn't realise how nervous(sh!tting it) you would be now the time is closer.


Going alright thanks, think im getting used to the super low carb final bit of the diet, getting through morning cardio ok and i dont feel like im gonna pass out on evening cardio anymore. Getting tighter and looking leaner which is good, but muscles are looking flat and empty, this is to be expected though, cant wait to see what difference carbing up, water manipulation and having a tan makes!

Yeah i am a bit nervous, but now i have my Nabba membership and all the food and water and other items i need to see me up to and through the show, im a lot calmer. Also my family and mate should be there, and i basically have a prep team of staff at the gym, they will tan me and let me know when i need to go on stage and tell me what to do, so it should be fine :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Going alright thanks, think im getting used to the super low carb final bit of the diet, getting through morning cardio ok and i dont feel like im gonna pass out on evening cardio anymore. Getting tighter and looking leaner which is good, but muscles are looking flat and empty, this is to be expected though, cant wait to see what difference carbing up, water manipulation and having a tan makes!
> 
> Yeah i am a bit nervous, but now i have my Nabba membership and all the food and water and other items i need to see me up to and through the show, im a lot calmer. Also my family and mate should be there, and i basically have a prep team of staff at the gym, they will tan me and let me know when i need to go on stage and tell me what to do, so it should be fine :thumb:


I bet it will be crazy when you carb up!

You have some good support then so should be alot easier. Glad its all going well. What date is the show on??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I bet it will be crazy when you carb up!
> 
> You have some good support then so should be alot easier. Glad its all going well. What date is the show on??


Yeah im very lucky to have such a good support team, the show is on sunday may 5th. I will start carbing up on the thursday.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Thanks mate, im deffo looking sharper now and all ive done is switch to bottled water, the brecon carreg stuff is the lowest sodium one i could find at 5mg per L.


Evian has none


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Jacko89 said:


> Evian has none


Really? went to waitrose and checked them all, evian was 6.5mg per L, same as here according to their website: http://www.evian.com/en_GB/30-uniquely-balanced-unlike-any-other

Could you possibly photograph the label of the bottle and show me? thanks


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Also another addition to the supplement stack:



Been using them for a week or so now, really helped me get through my cardio, espeically evening cardio when i was getting dizzy e.t.c. Obviously no change to diet or fluid intake or anything when i started taking them so it must be them helping me.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Really? went to waitrose and checked them all, evian was 6.5mg per L, same as here according to their website: http://www.evian.com/en_GB/30-uniquely-balanced-unlike-any-other
> 
> Could you possibly photograph the label of the bottle and show me? thanks


It never used to have. That was 2years ago thouh. I used it for my last junior prep in the last week for that reason.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Jacko89 said:


> It never used to have. That was 2years ago thouh. I used it for my last junior prep in the last week for that reason.


Oh ok so you aren't using it now? yeah i looked at pretty much all brands, ranged from 6 to almost 20mg per L. Brecon Carreg was the best at 5mg per L


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Alright mate just had a catch up . Everything seems to be going to plan .

U happy with the stage ur at ??

Looking good in the last pics . Seems a big plus having a lot of good people around u .

Ill try and keep checking in through the week but if I don't speak to u before the show have a good one and get loads if pics and most importantly ENJOY IT


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Oh ok so you aren't using it now? yeah i looked at pretty much all brands, ranged from 6 to almost 20mg per L. Brecon Carreg was the best at 5mg per L


Nope just normal tap water mate. We aren't messing with sodium.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Right, off to do cardio then chill and eat at the gym untill its leg depletion workout about 1pm! not gonna lie im bricking it! will report back when i get home.
> 
> Head is in a good place now though as i have everything i need right up till the day of the show bought and in my house. And cheat food for after :thumb:
> 
> Also my mate said he would come down friday night so we could hang out and he would help make sure i have everything ready e.t.c which will be awesome


Good Luck mate


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Alright mate just had a catch up . Everything seems to be going to plan .
> 
> U happy with the stage ur at ??
> 
> ...


Everything seems to be falling into place, very happy the water weight seems to be under control now.

Overall though its hard to say, im more confident about stepping on stage now, but i wont really know if im happy with how i look till after im carbed up and dried out. Im definitely looking a lot leaner than in the last pics, i am flatter but that will be sorted soon :thumb:

Yeah i would be lost without them honestly, has made my life a million times easier so big respect to all of them.

Yeah try and keep checking in i will get some pics up on the morning before the show so people can get an idea of what im looking like, but i want to keep under wraps for now.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok so im pretty depleted right now, found out the hard way when i pretty much passed out after cardio!

Went back in the evening ad did chest shoulders and tris, it was absolutely killer, and i can tell im completely depleted in those muscle groups which is good.

Just posing and routine practice tonight, and then again at the gym with my coach tomorrow morning.

Will be training Back, traps and biceps in the evening. Then posing and routine before bed.

Thursday let the rest and carb up begin :thumb: oh and im booked in for my spray tan on thurs aswell


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck mate. Will be watching right up until sat night in here and will look out for you Sunday.

How's hunger etc?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Jacko89 said:


> Good luck mate. Will be watching right up until sat night in here and will look out for you Sunday.
> 
> How's hunger etc?


Thanks pal you too. Not sure how much i will be on here fri and sat when my mates down and we are trying to sort everything out but i will try and pop on and give people updates.

Hunger isnt too bad actually, basically eating every 2 hours, and can just about last that long without the hunger getting too bad. Its just chicken or turkey with brocolli really, have a 1kg bag of brocolli a day.

Drank 8L water today and it wasnt actually too bad, didnt particularly have to force myself to drink it, was ****ing about every 40 mins though.

I am really tired after my depletion workouts though, last one is tomorrow for me!

Hows everything for you?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Thanks pal you too. Not sure how much i will be on here fri and sat when my mates down and we are trying to sort everything out but i will try and pop on and give people updates.
> 
> Hunger isnt too bad actually, basically eating every 2 hours, and can just about last that long without the hunger getting too bad. Its just chicken or turkey with brocolli really, have a 1kg bag of brocolli a day.
> 
> ...


Sounds good buddy. Everything is smooth sailing for me, also on 8litres and is easy. I'm going to toilet every 20-25mins though lol.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

What sort of cals are u on now? What amount of meat / broccoli u having each meal ?

Can't imagine drinking that much ,I'd never be out of the toilet I don't think haha

But keep up the good work buddy !!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> Sounds good buddy. Everything is smooth sailing for me, also on 8litres and is easy. I'm going to toilet every 20-25mins though lol.


I remember when i trialled a water manipulation after my first cut and was having excess of 10litres. Jesus it was stupid, i was weeing about every 5 minutes tops. Are you off work for this mate? I wouldnt be able to be at work doing water manip no chance.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I remember when i trialled a water manipulation after my first cut and was having excess of 10litres. Jesus it was stupid, i was weeing about every 5 minutes tops. Are you off work for this mate? I wouldnt be able to be at work doing water manip no chance.


Luckily I'm in between jobs, managed to time everything this prep perfectly. I'd always take the last week before a show off, the stress would ruin my physique.

I've done 10litres before on my first prep and it was literally every 15mins.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> What sort of cals are u on now? What amount of meat / broccoli u having each meal ?
> 
> Can't imagine drinking that much ,I'd never be out of the toilet I don't think haha
> 
> But keep up the good work buddy !!!!


well i was on just under 2000kcal, about 1kg brocolli and close to 2kg meat (turkey and chicken) But im carbing up now so totally different amounts.

cheers not long to go now


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> well i was on just under 2000kcal, about 1kg brocolli and close to 2kg meat (turkey and chicken) But im carbing up now so totally different amounts.
> 
> cheers not long to go now


Aup mate, well everything looks great in here. You seem very happy with how you are at the minute.

You better not forget to get pictures up on the morning. Is anyone taking pics at the show??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, well everything looks great in here. You seem very happy with how you are at the minute.
> 
> You better not forget to get pictures up on the morning. Is anyone taking pics at the show??


I am definitely happier, will have to see come sunday morning!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Will probably be wearing this t-shirt on the day so shuld be easy to spot if anyone from here is going


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Woke up dryer but a bit too flat, so having to get some carbs in me to fill out, would upload a pic but im not looking my best yet, slowly filling out though and happier with my physique by the hour.

Will try and keep you posted from my phone if i have time and can work out how! if not will get photos up when i get back or something


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Have a good day all the best!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Will probably be wearing this t-shirt on the day so shuld be easy to spot if anyone from here is going


Morning mate, good luck today and make sure to get a pic up before you go. Enjoy yourself mate and hope you do well.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Woke up dryer but a bit too flat, so having to get some carbs in me to fill out, would upload a pic but im not looking my best yet, slowly filling out though and happier with my physique by the hour.
> 
> Will try and keep you posted from my phone if i have time and can work out how! if not will get photos up when i get back or something


How did it go mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

???? Update ????


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

He's probs still on stage loving it!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

He came outside top 3 if he was the guy I thought he was. Unsure where he placed after that.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey lads, sorry for lack of update, still had family and friends around so was just with them until they left. Show was really good, as jacko said didn't place top 3, chatted to a few of the judges when i had the chance and think it was 4th. But yeah was really good, would deffo do it again. Was gonna leave after i finished but the show was unreal this year! the standard was immense and i didnt want to leave it was wicked.

Here are some shots of me, i will let you know as soon as the stage photos are up:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

As i said when i posted in the morning, i woke up feeling flat, like the day before i got a mad pump is secconds when warming up and everything was pushing against the surface, but when i got up i couldn't even get a pump. Phoned my coach and she said to eat some more carbs, i sent pics e.t.c. Annoyingly i still wasnt getting that full feeling even when pumping up backstage, i guess i was too timid with the carbs / carb up but i know for next time! I know what a pump and being full feels like now, and i know what flat feels like! so i can listen to my body 

Also my conditioning was ok but definitely room for improvement, but i know what to do now and think it can only get better from hear.

Time for the easier bit now, eating and growing! still got plenty of room for growth left in me


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Jacko89 said:


> He came outside top 3 if he was the guy I thought he was. Unsure where he placed after that.


I did look for you mate but didnt see you off stage, you looked sick onstage though! the standard was through the roof though it was madness!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mate 4th is brilliant!!! Well done on that. You happy with it??

Whats the plan now??


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Pretty sure i was stood next to you during the show mate, well you was sat down eating and i was stood up in the white and red abercrombie t shirt. Looked good on stage though mate but like you said the competition was unreal. My friend Jeff was in the group with 'the beast' felt sorry for him as that bloke had about 2 stone on everyone on that stage, unreal


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Can I just say

Takes a huge commitment to do what you've done, you came fourth, even if you came last your a winner mate, you've worked your nuts off and should be Damn proud of yourself pal.

Huge credit to you pal, and also you've motivated me whilst on my change also with your log.

Well done mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

U came in great mate. Well done!

It's all such a head **** and next time you will know your body more. I imagine first time out is scary!!!

What's plan now? When you gonna compete again


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Can I just say
> 
> Takes a huge commitment to do what you've done, you came fourth, even if you came last your a winner mate, you've worked your nuts off and should be Damn proud of yourself pal.
> 
> ...





Sambuca said:


> U came in great mate. Well done!
> 
> It's all such a head **** and next time you will know your body more. I imagine first time out is scary!!!
> 
> What's plan now? When you gonna compete again





paulandabbi said:


> Mate 4th is brilliant!!! Well done on that. You happy with it??
> 
> Whats the plan now??


Thanks for the support lads means a lot, i havent been put off, quite the opposite, its lit a fire, i know what to do now and i just want to get bigger and better! I wont compete again for a year or so, so will either swith to UKBFF and do juniors as its under 23, or stick Nabba and do novice class depending on how long before i compete again. So for now just lean bulk and be a normal person again, go out on the pull, eat clean but have treats, enjoy life.

That having been said though now my mates and family have all gone its suddenly just hit me its all over, and i have to prepare for exams, then uni is over! so a big reality check and not a nice feeling if im honest, its like ive just been dropped back into my life 16 weeks down the line... I dont know what to do with myself, i bought all this junk food and im sick of it after a couple of meals, i just want my chicken and rice, and i was gonna have some time of the gym, but i just cant bring myself to do it! bit head ****ed right now so there is no way im PCTing! just gonna cruise for a bit through exams and that as i cant deal with losing weight and the other problems associated with pct while trying to do exams e.t.c



simmo31 said:


> Pretty sure i was stood next to you during the show mate, well you was sat down eating and i was stood up in the white and red abercrombie t shirt. Looked good on stage though mate but like you said the competition was unreal. My friend Jeff was in the group with 'the beast' felt sorry for him as that bloke had about 2 stone on everyone on that stage, unreal


Oh yeah mate that was me! cheers mate. Yeah Barney was a f*cking unit, never seen anything like it! the standard of this years west was unreal, the british is just going to be a nabba west rematch!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just keep at it. If you love the life style keep the consistency.

Look forward to seeing how you progress and good luck with the exams!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Just keep at it. If you love the life style keep the consistency.
> 
> Look forward to seeing how you progress and good luck with the exams!


Thanks pal

Basically will be reverse dieting out of the show

Going to start at 2500kcal, the bulk being made up of your classics, chicken and rice, turkey, pasta, lean beef mince, fruit and veg. With a treat like burgers, or a dessert or something thrown in there 2 or 3 times a week.

Gonna aim for about 1-1.5lbs gain per week, probably 1lbs, so gain about 2kgs a month, keep it lean gains. If weight gain stops for a whole week, i will up my cals by 250kcal, mainly from carbs.

My 2500kcal will consist of 250g protein, 200g carbs, 75g fats.

Will probably be 3 solid meals and 2 shakes


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks good mate. Take the time it takes and when You feel ready to compete again go balls out!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I did look for you mate but didnt see you off stage, you looked sick onstage though! the standard was through the roof though it was madness!


Thanks mate. I was in a daze most of the day so totally forgot to look out for you lol.

Plenty of time for you to improve yet buddy. Stay consistent in the offseason and it will show come next competition time.

You've done something a lot never achieve and that is see this through to the end so you should be extremely proud of yourself. Take everything you have learned about yourself this prep and use that to go on and grow not only your physique but as a person too.

Good luck with your off season


----------



## Jack_Wilsh (Apr 14, 2013)

i placed 4th too mate i massively ****ed up my pre judging up, i didnt carb up enough (looked flat) also i didnt have a chance to apply posing oil or get a pump properly as only one u17 competitor showed up so they moved us forward and he came on with us. All i can say is that i have learned from it. Strong junior class though nevertheless, all good lads. well done in your show too.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jack_Wilsh said:


> i placed 4th too mate i massively ****ed up my pre judging up, i didnt carb up enough (looked flat) also i didnt have a chance to apply posing oil or get a pump properly as only one u17 competitor showed up so they moved us forward and he came on with us. All i can say is that i have learned from it. Strong junior class though nevertheless, all good lads. well done in your show too.


some good size on you mate!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Jack_Wilsh said:


> i placed 4th too mate i massively ****ed up my pre judging up, i didnt carb up enough (looked flat) also i didnt have a chance to apply posing oil or get a pump properly as only one u17 competitor showed up so they moved us forward and he came on with us. All i can say is that i have learned from it. Strong junior class though nevertheless, all good lads. well done in your show too.


Yeah i was the same mate, knew i hadn't carbed up enough and did eat some more in the morning, but i should have eaten a lot more. Oh well i have learnt from it! just going to try and keep lean now and get a bit more size on me, and try and keep my tan! want to remain in the land of the tanned! :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done mate. IMO looking at the pics i wouldnt have personally competed because of lack of size but hopefully have a productive off season and turn up much better and pile some mass on. Good luck for the off season, will stay tuned.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well done mate. IMO looking at the pics i wouldnt have personally competed because of lack of size but hopefully have a productive off season and turn up much better and pile some mass on. Good luck for the off season, will stay tuned.


Yeah fair enough, i know i didnt have much mass and hoped i could get better conditioning. But i think i said before, this was my last year of uni and being at the gym where i would be able to get a load of help with prep for free, so didn't really want to pass it up.

I will have a much better idea going into it next time round and will be starting from a better place as im going to be lean bulking now so should have a lower bodyfat.

Im still glad i did it though, i enjoyed it, don't really think i embarrassed myself, got to start somewhere and im glad i did it sooner rather than later. Also glad im lean for summer


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah fair enough, i know i didnt have much mass and hoped i could get better conditioning. But i think i said before, this was my last year of uni and being at the gym where i would be able to get a load of help with prep for free, so didn't really want to pass it up.
> 
> I will have a much better idea going into it next time round and will be starting from a better place as im going to be lean bulking now so should have a lower bodyfat.
> 
> Im still glad i did it though, i enjoyed it, don't really think i embarrassed myself, got to start somewhere and im glad i did it sooner rather than later. Also glad im lean for summer


Yeah your right mate, must have been a gfood experience, just for me, it would be an awful lot to go through a whoile prep knowing i wouldnt be doing that well if that makes sense, or at least thats my excuse for putting off competing so much lol.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah your right mate, must have been a gfood experience, just for me, it would be an awful lot to go through a whoile prep knowing i wouldnt be doing that well if that makes sense, or at least thats my excuse for putting off competing so much lol.


What a load of boll0cks. You never know who's going to turn up on the day. You could be against a load of freaks or you could be against of lazy dieters that still need another 6weeks dieting.

Deadlycoobra has done something you have never and stuck to plan. At the start of your first prep you have no idea how you will look at the end. Without doing the prep he wouldn't now know his weaknesses and be able to go away an improve on them.

IMO, go away do your own prep and then comeback and start writing stupid comments I other peoples journals.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> What a load of boll0cks. You never know who's going to turn up on the day. You could be against a load of freaks or you could be against of lazy dieters that still need another 6weeks dieting.
> 
> Deadlycoobra has done something you have never and stuck to plan. At the start of your first prep you have no idea how you will look at the end. Without doing the prep he wouldn't now know his weaknesses and be able to go away an improve on them.
> 
> IMO, go away do your own prep and then comeback and start writing stupid comments I other peoples journals.


Its far from a stupid comment, its my opinion if i was in his position. Im made up for him, he looked great and looks alot better than i do, ive said well done for doing it. He has put i9n the stupid ammount of hard work that a prep takes, all im saying is i wouldnt compete, not taking away from anything that he has achieved (4th is a fcuking good result for a first show). Ive followed his journal the whole way through and offered nothing but support, i think youve taken what i wrote in a context other than how it was meant......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

His comment "i know i didnt have much mass and hoped i could get better conditioning" is what would have made me decide not to compete. Nothing to do with who could turn up on the day, if i didnt feel fully confident with my coditioning etc, then i wouldnt. He did, and enjoyed it which is great news. I couldnt have enjoyed it if i wasnt completely happy how i looked is what im getting at.......


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> His comment "i know i didnt have much mass and hoped i could get better conditioning" is what would have made me decide not to compete. Nothing to do with who could turn up on the day, if i didnt feel fully confident with my coditioning etc, then i wouldnt. He did, and enjoyed it which is great news. I couldnt have enjoyed it if i wasnt completely happy how i looked is what im getting at.......


I meant that was the reason i was going to compete, as in despite knowing i would probably be outmassed, hopefully i would be able to get very good conditioning so i would still be in with a shot. Although my conditioning wasnt bang on on the day, I was happy with it, as to be fair i would have been pretty lucky to get razor sharp conditioning on my first ever prep! And also a lot of people had helped me and didnt want to bail out and let them and myself down, it didnt cross my mind not to do it.

I got plenty of experience and knowledge from the prep, and would have missed out on a large chunk of that if i didnt actually follow through and do the last week and step on the stage.

As i said before it hasn't really demoralised me, infact its motivated me to work harder and achieve more, so as i said im happy i did it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I meant that was the reason i was going to compete, as in despite knowing i would probably be outmassed, hopefully i would be able to get very good conditioning so i would still be in with a shot. Although my conditioning wasnt bang on on the day, I was happy with it, as to be fair i would have been pretty lucky to get razor sharp conditioning on my first ever prep! And also a lot of people had helped me and didnt want to bail out and let them and myself down, it didnt cross my mind not to do it.
> 
> I got plenty of experience and knowledge from the prep, and would have missed out on a large chunk of that if i didnt actually follow through and do the last week and step on the stage.
> 
> As i said before it hasn't really demoralised me, infact its motivated me to work harder and achieve more, so as i said im happy i did it.


Ahhhhhhh i get you mate. Like i said, im made up you come 4th and you look grea, its just my opinion thats all i dont wanna compete untill i feel completely that im ready and that im completely happy with everything for that comp (obviously we will never be completely happy how we look in general).

glad your happy you did it, be good experience like you said and like i mentioned earlier. Should be a great off season. What were you cals roughly on the diet if your changing to 2500 for a lean bulk.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ahhhhhhh i get you mate. Like i said, im made up you come 4th and you look grea, its just my opinion thats all i dont wanna compete untill i feel completely that im ready and that im completely happy with everything for that comp (obviously we will never be completely happy how we look in general).
> 
> glad your happy you did it, be good experience like you said and like i mentioned earlier. Should be a great off season. What were you cals roughly on the diet if your changing to 2500 for a lean bulk.


My cals for the last 2 weeks were just shy of 2000kcal. 2 weeks out was 325g protein, 75g carbs, 35g fat (1915kcal) and the last week before carb up was 325g protein, 50g carbs, 30g fat (1770kcal) but obviously was really really depleted then, sop am starting around 2500kcal and will see what happens over the next 2 weeks. Think i will still keep cardio in, but probably only 2 or 3 20 min sessions a week.

I think my previous estimate of 1-1.5lbs per week may be a bit high! will just have to see how it goes and play it by ear.

Want to try and keep a good tan though so am going to start MT2 as soon as i can get hold of some, so will keep a log of that, hopefully it should kick in as my dream tan and spray tan fades so i dont lose colour. will keep a log of it on here probably


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> My cals for the last 2 weeks were just shy of 2000kcal. 2 weeks out was 325g protein, 75g carbs, 35g fat (1915kcal) and the last week before carb up was 325g protein, 50g carbs, 30g fat (1770kcal) but obviously was really really depleted then, sop am starting around 2500kcal and will see what happens over the next 2 weeks. Think i will still keep cardio in, but probably only 2 or 3 20 min sessions a week.
> 
> I think my previous estimate of 1-1.5lbs per week may be a bit high! will just have to see how it goes and play it by ear.
> 
> Want to try and keep a good tan though so am going to start MT2 as soon as i can get hold of some, so will keep a log of that, hopefully it should kick in as my dream tan and spray tan fades so i dont lose colour. will keep a log of it on here probably


sounds good mate, 50g carbs a day, ouch!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah im dieting now and dont half look better with a tan lean dont you. Have had to wait for offer to start back on the sunbeds and are pale white now and look garbage and ill lol.

Good luck anyway, look forward to your off season log!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Its far from a stupid comment, its my opinion if i was in his position. Im made up for him, he looked great and looks alot better than i do, ive said well done for doing it. He has put i9n the stupid ammount of hard work that a prep takes, all im saying is i wouldnt compete, not taking away from anything that he has achieved (4th is a fcuking good result for a first show). Ive followed his journal the whole way through and offered nothing but support, i think youve taken what i wrote in a context other than how it was meant......


Its your opinion but in some cases, opinions don't need sharing.

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> Its your opinion but in some cases, opinions don't need sharing.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


Perhaps your right, i always share my opinion as i expect others to do the same, not sure if thats a good trait or a bad trait to have. I prefer people to just be honest and share their opinion, can appreciate some dont, but dont think Cobra took it as a negative at all.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Perhaps your right, i always share my opinion as i expect others to do the same, not sure if thats a good trait or a bad trait to have. I prefer people to just be honest and share their opinion, can appreciate some dont, but dont think Cobra took it as a negative at all.


I always share my opinion if it will benefit someone. Otherwise, I stay quiet and say nothing.

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> I always share my opinion if it will benefit someone. Otherwise, I stay quiet and say nothing.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


Nice one.


----------



## Jack_Wilsh (Apr 14, 2013)

first pic back in the gym, wish id have looked ass full as this on stage :/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jack_Wilsh said:


> first pic back in the gym, wish id have looked ass full as this on stage :/


Look incredible mate.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I stood on the scales at 90kg this afternoon, weighed 84.3kg sunday morning, what the f*ck!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I stood on the scales at 90kg this afternoon, weighed 84.3kg sunday morning, what the f*ck!


Water rebound and glycogen filling back up. Keep it under control as it can get very dangerous. The excess water will put strain on your heart, raising BP.

Keep water highish still and do some cardio to shift it. Eat clean too and it will fly off.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I stood on the scales at 90kg this afternoon, weighed 84.3kg sunday morning, what the f*ck!


Cracking job in your comp mate! Congratulations.

Do you have any goals for your offseason or just gonna see how things progress?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Jacko89 said:


> Water rebound and glycogen filling back up. Keep it under control as it can get very dangerous. The excess water will put strain on your heart, raising BP.
> 
> Keep water highish still and do some cardio to shift it. Eat clean too and it will fly off.


Ok thanks for the help will definitely do that, i didn't think i had gone that overboard on binging but apparently i did!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Cracking job in your comp mate! Congratulations.
> 
> Do you have any goals for your offseason or just gonna see how things progress?


Thanks mate

Plan is to keep lean and start lean bulking for a while now, probably till next year and i will decide if im gonna diet for a show or just get lean for summer, depending on my size and situation im in.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Plan is to keep lean and start lean bulking for a while now, probably till next year and i will decide if im gonna diet for a show or just get lean for summer, depending on my size and situation im in.


It's because you flush the water out so it fills that back out, plus the usual water you would get from a cheat. Soon adds up. A bit will be glycogen too


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok i couldnt help myself and binged out again this evening, pizza and dessert, so went well over my calorie target... :no:

But as of tomorrow im going back to dieting ang going to stick at 2200kcal and see if i can lean out a little more, drop the water weight back off and maybe lean out a bit more.

Also my melanotan will be arriving very soon so will start that aswell.

So i guess my current goal, although fairly shallow, is to get nice and lean and tanned by the time my exams are over in a few weeks so i can go out to town / the beach and look damn good :thumb:

Im already still quite lean from the show, just rebounded quite hard, so i think in 2 or 3 weeks i should be able to shift the water off and maybe lose a little fat, or at least start to.

Keeping my carbs at about 200g timed mainly around workouts so hopefully i keep nice and full while losing weight.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wish I didn't just come in here. All I read was pizza  . Enjoy the cheats mate!! Madness on the rapid weight gain I hope mine does the same it's a real head fcuk being so light lol.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I wish I didn't just come in here. All I read was pizza  . Enjoy the cheats mate!! Madness on the rapid weight gain I hope mine does the same it's a real head fcuk being so light lol.


Annoyingly i burnt it slightly so didn't even enjoy it that much! the last 2 days in a row, ive cheated during the day, and then felt full and groggy and though thats it, back to normal tomorrow, and then have binged the next day again! but this time im sticking to my guns, back to clean eating tomorrow! :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Annoyingly i burnt it slightly so didn't even enjoy it that much! the last 2 days in a row, ive cheated during the day, and then felt full and groggy and though thats it, back to normal tomorrow, and then have binged the next day again! but this time im sticking to my guns, back to clean eating tomorrow! :laugh:


Ah that sucks. Still beats something like chicken salad though!!!

Yeah binging always seems a good idea but I usually feel sh1t after it.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah that sucks. Still beats something like chicken salad though!!!
> 
> Yeah binging always seems a good idea but I usually feel sh1t after it.


yeah true that! I still feel aweful now, really tired aswell and trying to revise, its just not happening!

Think im gonna stick fairly clean form now on but have seasonings and that. about 150g carbs, 250g protein and 50g fat should do me, just over 2000kcal

That way i have a little room for extra fruit or a little treat or something if i want it and still be in a caloire deficit.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That sounds a good plan. You can't have really added any fat in a couple of days, its not even physically possible for much fat to develop that quick if any at all so the water gained wil drop off quickly and condition will be good again.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> That sounds a good plan. You can't have really added any fat in a couple of days, its not even physically possible for much fat to develop that quick if any at all so the water gained wil drop off quickly and condition will be good again.


Thats what i like to hear! feel better already! :beer:

if anything it will have just got my metabolism boosted again so when i drop the cals fat loss should be more effective! thats what im telling myself anyway :lol:

In the gym i look so much fuller and veinier aswell with carbs in me again, which is why im gonna have slightly lower protein and fat with a bit higher carb diet this time round to see if it works, will have most of my carbs around my workouts so hopefully i will stay nice and full while losing weight.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your right mate your metabolism I bet will be going mental. When I have a chest I sweat a massive ammount and core body temp increases.

Most people that compete actually look better the day after a show cos so full and remain lean. Just too much risk involved in a real heavy dirty carbup for a show. At least that's what many have told me and what I've seen on pics.

Get ya head down and get ya studying done, that's a massive priority then smash this off season mate. Your young still, few years you will look fcuming impressive!!!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok so im taking 2g vit c a day now, water is back up to about 4L a day, weighed in at 89kg this morning, so now my diet is clean and water is back to normal i should drop down to about 87kg over the next week or so i think.

My MT2 arrived today so will start that today, loading at 1mg ED untill im happy with where im at, probably will take at least 10 days loading though, but i have 30mg so if i really wanted to i could load for a lot longer.

Also i had started having milk again but have cut it out as its just extra calories in my shake and doesnt really fill me up or anything so quite pointless.

My meal layout is like this:

Meal 1: Whey protein shake and banana P50 C40 F3

Meal 2: Turkey Mince + Veg P55 C5 F17

Meal 3: Rice or pasta + Tuna + Apple P40 C50 F5

Meal 4 (PWO): Protein shake with oats P50 C50 F5

Meal 5: Beef Mince + Veg P45 C5 F20

Total: Protein 240g, Carbs 150g, Fats 50g, kcal 2010

May have a yoghurt or a protein bar or something else in the day if i want but i don't go over 2200kcal (which should definitely be a deficit for me)

Oh yeah and 4.5L water, 2g vit c, 3g omega 3, 2 multivits, maybe start creatine again.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd leave the mt2 out until water in under control. Some people get bad water retention from it.

Up the vit - c to 4-5g until you've dropped water weight. Split dose throughout the day. Id probably up water a touch more too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

If you decide to take the MT2 mate, have an antihistamine an hour before doing the shopt before bed. It really helps with sickness apparantly and wont feel as sh1t from it.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Jacko89 said:


> I'd leave the mt2 out until water in under control. Some people get bad water retention from it.
> 
> Up the vit - c to 4-5g until you've dropped water weight. Split dose throughout the day. Id probably up water a touch more too.


Ok well i will aim for 5-6L water and have 4g vit c a day.

I had no idea melanotan caused water retention? where abouts did you find that out?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> If you decide to take the MT2 mate, have an antihistamine an hour before doing the shopt before bed. It really helps with sickness apparantly and wont feel as sh1t from it.


Nice will look into it, when i tried it before i wasnt too bad, i slept through the sides fine, but if its worse this time i will look into it thanks


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok getting stupid now, got back from the gym and couldnt help myself, tucked into the homemade flapjack with chocolate on top my mum baked for me for after the show! its getting ridiculous now! think i managed to stop myself at about maintenance calories. But still.

I always feel so guilty afterwards aswell! but the next day i just get this uncontrollable surge of naughtyness to eat loads of bad stuff and i cant stop lol!

Im going to have to get rid of all the junk food left in my house so i can go back to normal, its just getting silly now! im ****ting myself afterwards as well thinking i will put on loads of fat and lose my abs, its got to stop! its been 4 days since my show now!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok sticking to the diet again now, im through the mad binging phase haha!

About 6L water and 4g vit c a day still and eating clean till the water goes, then maybe drop the vit c to 2 or 3g and water to 5L. Having 7 green tea bags in one of my 3L water bottles aswell, tastes alright, just wanted to try it really.

Weight is at about 89kg now down from 91kg so thats good, dont think im quite as lean as i was yet though, give it another couple of weeks.

Against @Jacko89 's advice i did start jabbing MT2 :laugh: No water retention luckily, and also it seems to have supressed my appetite a bit which is very handy and stops me binging.

Just revising for my exams and getting excited about going out again thursday night after my last exam 

Started jabbing MT2 wednesday night, gonna tan today in a min, monday afternoon and wednesday evening this week while im loading (1mg/day). Think its gonna be quite a long load, last time i did a week and it wast enough, so this one will probably be 10-20 days untill i get to a nice colour this time, i want to be as dark as i can really, my dream tan is pretty much faded now so im getitng pale again :thumbdown:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Right, so my appetite has been so insane i havent been able to continue cutting, also was very run down and figured i was just burning out. So up to 3000kcal a day now, a lot more carbs, still hungry but not as bad.

Have been doing this for a week or so, will keep going for another 2 weeks and then do a brief cut for a month, may use DNP, if so i will do a log. That will then lead me nicely into my bulk cycle in july. Bulk cycle will be EQ, test, tren, maybe mast and maybe slin using weemans protocol of low 2-3iu dose with carb meals. Will keep you posted.


----------

